# Disney's Planes: Fire & Rescue Flys Home to Blu-ray 11/4



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE PLANES ARE BACK IN THE YEAR’s uLTIMATE

HIGH-FLYING cOMEDY ADVENTURE!



DISNEY’S “PLANES: FIRE & RESCUE”



Landing on Disney Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, Digital HD, Disney Movies Anywhere,

DVD & On-Demand Nov. 4, 2014!



~ Includes All-New Exclusive Animated Short “Vitaminamulch: Air Spectacular” and More! ~



BURBANK, Calif. September 12, 2014 — Disney’s Planes are back in the high-flying comedy adventure “PLANES: FIRE & RESCUE,” landing on Disney Blu-ray Combo Pack, Digital HD, Disney Movies Anywhere, DVD and On-Demand platforms Nov. 4, 2014. In this heart-pumping, laugh-filled follow-up to last year’s smash hit “PLANES,” world famous racer Dusty Crophopper joins an elite fire and rescue unit and learns what it takes to be a true hero. Featuring non-stop action, memorable characters and never-before-seen bonus features, “PLANES: FIRE & RESCUE” is this fall’s must-own animated family film!



After flying to the top of the box office this summer as the #1 animated movie in America three weeks in a row, “PLANES: FIRE & RESCUE” soars to spectacular new heights on Blu-ray and Digital HD, featuring wondrous high definition picture and sound, plus thrilling bonus features, including the all-new exclusive short “Vitaminamulch: Air Spectacular;” the mock-umentary promotional piece "Welcome to Piston Peak;” “CHoPs” TV Promo and “Air Attack: Firefighters From The Sky,” an exciting inside look at the making of the film featuring real-life smoke jumpers and firefighters. Additional bonus features include Spencer Lee’s "Still I Fly" music video, deleted scenes with filmmaker introductions, and two “PLANES: FIRE & RESCUE” shorts: “Dipper” and “Smokejumpers.” Exclusively available on Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) are the bonus shorts “Blade Ranger” and “Piston Peak.”



“PLANES: FIRE & RESCUE” is fueled by a star-studded voice cast that includes Dane Cook (“Planes”) as Dusty, Julie Bowen (“Modern Family”) as Dipper, Ed Harris (“Gravity”) as Blade Ranger, Captain Dale Dye (“Saving Private Ryan”) as Cabbie, Cedric the Entertainer (“Ice Age”) as Leadbottom, Erik Estrada (“CHiPs”) as Nick “Loopin” Lopez, Brad Garrett (“Everybody Loves Raymond”) as Chug, Teri Hatcher (“Desperate Housewives”) as Dottie, John Michael Higgins (“Pitch Perfect”) as Cad, Hal Holbrook (“Into the Wild”) as Mayday, Stacy Keach (“Planes”) as Skipper, Regina King (“Ray”) as Dynamite, Anne Meara (“Night at the Museum) as Winnie, Jerry Stiller (“The King of Queens”) as

Harvey and Wes Studi (“Avatar”) as Windlifter. It was directed by Roberts Gannaway (“Secret of the Wings”) and produced by Ferrell Barron (“The Fox and the Hound 2”).



Bonus Features:

Blu-ray Combo Pack, Digital HD/SD & Disney Movies Anywhere

· Exclusive Animated Short - “Vitaminamulch: Air Spectacular”

· "Welcome to Piston Peak! - This mock-umentary promotional piece shows off all the highlights of the acclaimed Piston Peak National Park and its aerial firefighting team.

· "CHoPs” TV Promo - An in-world TV promo with announce.

· Air Attack: Firefighters From The Sky - This high-energy, music-driven behind-the-scenes piece takes an inside look at the real smoke jumpers and firefighters who attack wildfires from the air as Director Roberts Gannaway and Producer Ferrell Barron take us through their journey in making the film.

· Spencer Lee Music Video "Still I Fly"

· Deleted Scenes with Filmmaker Introductions:

o “Honkers”

o “Dusty's Dream No More”

· Animated Shorts:

o “Dipper”

o “Smokejumpers”



*Digital bonus offerings will vary per retailer


DVD 

· Spencer Lee Music Video "Still I Fly"


Exclusive DMA Discover Content:

· Animated Shorts:

o “Blade Ranger”

o “Piston Peak”


Disc Specifications:

Feature Run Time: Approximately 83 minutes

Rating: Feature Film: “PG” in U.S.; “G” in Canada (CE + CF)

Additional Bonus Features Not Rated

Aspect Ratio: Blu-ray Feature Film = 2.39:1

DVD = 2.39:1

Audio: Blu-ray Feature Film = English 7.1 DTS-HDMA, French & Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby

DVD = English, Spanish, & French 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby

Languages/Subtitles: English, Spanish, & French


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the information. My 4 year old will enjoy these films


----------

